# Grand Theft Auto Xbox 360



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Can anyone recomm which version is best?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Either just 4 or ballard of gay tony. The biker one wasn't as good IMO. I'm working my way through bogt still, it's excellent! Very funny


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah if you havent got GTA4 already see if you can get hold of the Episodes from Liberty City version of the game it has GTA4 plus both DLC parts the Lost and the Damned and The Ballad of Gay Tony. Play.com have it at a good price it seems: http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4-/17041074/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV-The-Complete-Edition/Product.html?searchstring=gta&searchtype=allproducts&searchsource=0&urlrefer=search


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Although now I've thought about this... I reckon red dead redemption was more fun than the gta titles. With that zombie pack (the name escapes me right now) it's epic!


----------

